# What happens after trainning



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (25 Aug 2005)

hello again, 
I have recently got engaged about 2 month ago, and my fince is in borden at the moment awaiting his trainning. His course starts in october and finishes march 10th. we have recently set the date for the wedding we are to be married on april 22. I am however very very worried that he might not be able to get the time off since I really have no idea what is going to happen to him after he is done trainning. if anyone could help me out to tell me what happens after trainning that will be great and if you think he will have the time off. By the way he is trainning to be a cook.

thanks for you help....Jenn


----------



## Gouki (25 Aug 2005)

after his QL3 cook course he gets posted.. where, no one can really say. it comes down to where he is needed most although he can request bases.


----------



## NavComm (25 Aug 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> after his QL3 cook course he gets posted.. where, no one can really say. it comes down to where he is needed most although he can request bases.



How'd ya know he's a cook?


----------



## Gouki (25 Aug 2005)

ArmyGirlfriend19 said:
			
		

> By the way he is trainning to be a cook.



 ;D


----------



## NavComm (25 Aug 2005)

I missed that! Slaps self upside the head.  :-[


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (26 Aug 2005)

ok that sounds good that he can probably choose where he gets posted, however what about vacation once he is posted...i assume he will be posted some time shortly after march 10th, yet we are to be married on the 22 of april will he be allowed to come home for a couple weeks or is he just going to be allowed to leave on the weekend??? sorry if i am repeating my self i just want to find out more oppions to ease my mind....thanks jenn


----------



## Shadow Cat (26 Aug 2005)

Hi there Jen.  Long time since we last talked.

It is my understanding that he will not know anything until he gets to his new base, his first posting.  It may be safer for you to assume that he is only going to get the weekend off and that way if he does get granted a few weeks leave it is like a bonus.   

Also keep in mind that you will probably be leaving to join him after his QL3's are complete.  This may change some of your plans for marriage or maybe you could stay with your parents until after you married but have all of your furniture affects moved once your Fiance is posted.  This will of course prolong how long you have to go before you live together again.

Keep us apprised of how your wedding plans are going.

Marcie


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (27 Aug 2005)

hey marice, 

Wow it has been a long time but it is really nice to hear from you again.

 Just to let you know the wedding plans are almost done i have most of the big things take care of it is just saving up for it and the little things. Also to let you know i am going to be living with my parents until we are married. Yeah this was the best way for the wedding to work out and  as well i am finishing one of my semesters of university. 

Well the only thing i have to worry about is the rehersal night...but he is a good improviser so i guess it will all work our ok.  ;D  

Anyways have you moved with ur hubby yet how are your plans going and is there anything you with you as well i was wondering where you are moved to or where you are moving. 

Well take care and I will hopefully talk to you soon...thanks Jenn


----------



## Shadow Cat (30 Aug 2005)

I am so happy to hear that your wedding plans are going great.  It certainly keeps you busy and will help pas the time whiel your fiance is away.

I am still in Halifax.  My DH just went back to Borden on Monday after having two weeks at home with the children and myself.  It was hard to let him go back as we are back in the great military world of unknowns but at least this time I am not scared, I just miss him.   We should know either this week or next week if we are going to be joining him in Kingston or not.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Keep in touch.  Marcie


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (31 Aug 2005)

Marcie,

I know jean came home for his 2 weeks vacation and  it was realy hard to let him go back to borden but thanks god for cell phones with unlimiited calling. I know you get use to him being home and the puff he is gone again. But it is ok i feel better knowing i am not alone. Well i will keep my fingers crossed for you to go to kingston. Jean and i are hoping that we get to go to B.C. well take care and keep in touch i will talk to you soon. 

Jenn


----------



## Cansky (31 Aug 2005)

Sometime before the end of his course he will be told of where he is being posted. As soon as this happens he should  through his chain of command (on course to his gaining unit) he can submit leave pass with a memorandum request leave for the period of your wedding.  I have had many new troops submit leave passes for various reason before they arrive.  Being that he is a QL 3 Cook it will be better the sooner he applies for leave.  If you have any questions or he does feel free to PM.  
Best of Luck.

Kirsten


----------

